# Swapping Canister filters between tanks.



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I wasn't sure where else to post this, so I figured this may be the place.

I currently have 2 tanks that are both setup using canister filters.

On my 75g, I have a pair of Eheim 2213's, and on my 25g I have an older Fluval 104.

Simply put, I wanted to use one of the Eheims on the 25g, and swap the 104 to the 75g. 

I was wondering what the correct procedure for doing this would be? Both tanks are well cycled, and I am constantly moving plants back and forth between the two. The fish in both tanks are healthy, and am having very few if any issues with either tank.

Would there be any issues with contamination, or would I have to worry about any negative effects of just doing a straight swap?

Any input would be appreciated.

Regards, Graham.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would just do a straight swap.


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

What's the bioload like on the 75 gal? I think you should likely switch over one 2213 first (to the 25), and allow a few days for the nitrifying bacteria biomass to build up in the 104. I think if you were to just do a straight swap you may go through a few days of higher ammonia readings while the bacteria numbers increase in the 104 to meet your incoming loading of ammonia. If you're understocked or if you have tough fish like Danio's you might be okay though. 

Your choice, but always better to err on the side of caution.


----------

